# Does anyone have good vegan recipes?



## ams21 (Sep 27, 2016)

I suddenly have friends in town kind of last minute and I need a couple good vegan dishes for tomorrow! I'm not used to cooking vegan. Any ideas?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

There are threads with lots of recipes on CT...

Just use the search feature.

mimi


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

American vegan food is pretty much fried vegetables, salad, or pasta.

Go indian or chinese.  Lots of vegan options.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

MillionsKnives said:


> American vegan food is pretty much fried vegetables, salad, or pasta.


Depends upon the American that is preparing it.


----------



## makemineirish (Dec 20, 2016)

I am not vegan, but often prepare vegan meals in an attempt to be healthier or out of respect others' dietary constraints. I don't want my food to be "good for vegan"; I want it to be enticing enough that no one notices what's missing. My suggestions are dependent on how many people you are feeding and what you are what time/money you are willing to invest.

If you don't mind spending a couple of hours (more like several hours when everything is unfamiliar) cooking the day before, a vegetable lasagna is a crowd-pleaser. You can roast all the vegetables, prepare the sauce, make vegan ricotta (my preferred recipes involve cashews, tofu, miso, lemon juice, garlic, and nutritional yeast), and shred the faux mozzarella (just buy it) the day before. I make the pasta when I am feeling ambitious or buy it when I am not, but you need to read the ingredients to avoid eggs and determine if "processed in the same facility as" is a dealbreaker. Dash around the kitchen like a madman when there is no one there to witness it. On the day of...just calmly layer and bake while visiting, gnoshing, and generally looking like a boss. Admittedly, I find this meal to be a bit of a PITA and tend to whip it out for potlucks, crowds, and disguising vegetables for children and their ilk (meat n' taters manfolk with a bone-deep suspicion of food that comes in colors). However, we will happily eat it all week long if its just the two of us.

For a less time-intensive vegan Italian option, spaghetti squash is a quick fix with a shorter shopping list. If you are really feeling lazy or just pressed for time, store-bought sauce may be a necessary evil. Bread (sans eggs or dairy) can be pretty easily made or bought, topped with roasted garlic, olive oil, and even some vegan parmesean (http://minimalistbaker.com/how-to-make-vegan-parmesan-cheese/)

An inexpensive and idiot-proof side salad that can be made ahead is tossing some cucumber, red onion, tomatoes, and chickpeas with seasoned rice wine vinegar. (http://noblepig.com/2013/04/cucumber-tomato-and-chickpea-salad/)

If you are looking for straight-up indulgent, I have adapted the Caramelized Onion and Butternut Galette off of Smitten Kitchen by simply substituting Tofutti (sour cream) and Earth Balance (butter) in the pastry and olive oil (butter) and a small amount of nutritional yeast (fontina) in the filling. (https://smittenkitchen.com/2007/10/butternut-squash-and-caramelized-onion-galette/)

Soup is an easy choice this time of year. Corn chowder is fairly easy to swing vegan if you are looking for something more traditional but still filling. Minestrone is a old standard, but I am a big fan of the curried butternut kale stew on Naked Vegan Lunch (https://nakedveganlunch.com/2012/10/11/curried-butternut-kale-stew/). I kick up the spices and drizzle some specialty white balsamic and/or flavored oil over the top. If that doesn't float your boat, the entire blog is vegan...so kick around it a bit for things that do.

Good luck : )


----------



## makemineirish (Dec 20, 2016)

I just spent more time than I care to admit typing up some recipe suggestions and included links to the original blogs as specified in the forum instructions.  When I clicked submit, a message appeared letting me know that I did not yet have permission to post links on the forum.  That's fair; I just joined last night and do not appreciate spamming or self-promotion any more than the next person.  However, my post just disappeared in its entirety without my having the opportunity to simply edit the links out in favor of blog names/recipe titles to be googled.  Is there any way to recover the content?


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Indian for sure.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

makemineirish said:


> I just spent more time than I care to admit typing up some recipe suggestions and included links to the original blogs as specified in the forum instructions. When I clicked submit, a message appeared letting me know that I did not yet have permission to post links on the forum. That's fair; I just joined last night and do not appreciate spamming or self-promotion any more than the next person. However, my post just disappeared in its entirety without my having the opportunity to simply edit the links out in favor of blog names/recipe titles to be googled. Is there any way to recover the content?


Pray?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> makemineirish said:
> 
> 
> > I just spent more time than I care to admit typing up some recipe suggestions and included links to the original blogs as specified in the forum instructions. When I clicked submit, a message appeared letting me know that I did not yet have permission to post links on the forum. That's fair; I just joined last night and do not appreciate spamming or self-promotion any more than the next person. However, my post just disappeared in its entirety without my having the opportunity to simply edit the links out in favor of blog names/recipe titles to be googled. Is there any way to recover the content?
> ...


Kidding of course.

Welcome to Chef Talk....it IS tiresome when that happens.

mimi


----------

